# Most consistent official average ever?



## hippofluff (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday at the safe haven I had amazing consistency in my average. My times were:20.28 20.52 20.21 20.65 20.18, giving me an average of 20.34, and a range of only .47!! Here is a link to verify my times http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008RUTH01 . I am just curious if this may be one of the most consistent averages ever, or if there is a way to figure it out. Thanks


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow. That's awesome.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2009)

I noticed that when I was entering times into the spreadsheet. Very good job


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm too lazy to find it, but I remember seeing a guy who had like a .5 SD in his 3 6x6 solves.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I'm too lazy to find it, but I remember seeing a guy who had like a .5 SD in his 3 6x6 solves.



That was Pedro: 4:48.09, 4:48.18, 4:48.06, much less than .5 too.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2009)

that is ridiculously consistent 
my 15.17 average was (14.08), 15.21, 15.03, 15.28, (15.88)


----------



## MistArts (Jun 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I'm too lazy to find it, but I remember seeing a guy who had like a .5 SD in his 3 6x6 solves.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007GUIM01


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow that 6x6 average is ridiculously consistent 

The best I ever had was 0.8x (3x3 3 of 5)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and Dan Cohen got the sq-1 avg WR? (Sorry if I'm being outdated....and offtopic =p)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 21, 2009)

haha yea he did


----------



## Pedro (Jun 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too lazy to find it, but I remember seeing a guy who had like a .5 SD in his 3 6x6 solves.
> ...





MistArts said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too lazy to find it, but I remember seeing a guy who had like a .5 SD in his 3 6x6 solves.
> ...



I have absolutely no idea how I did that...
considering all the variables involved in solving a 6x6x6, I'd say the probability of that was like...0  haha


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

At Chattahoochee I came close to a great SD, 22.28 22.43 22.15 23.28 35.81.


At Horizons I got 20, 21, 21, 21, 21. Don't know exactly what yet, since the results aren't up.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 22, 2009)

hmm... maybe there should be a "most inconsistent official average" thread... cause at the last competition i had:

22.22 18.81 35.41 22.36 22.86

A spread of like... 15-16seconds :/


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

cubekid said:


> hmm... maybe there should be a "most inconsistent official average" thread... cause at the last competition i had:
> 
> 22.22 18.81 35.41 22.36 22.86
> 
> A spread of like... 15-16seconds :/





But not of the times that counted.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 22, 2009)

haha, i suppose that's true.


----------



## jsh33 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well... I know magic is trivial but at Chattahoochee 2009 I got:
2.61, DNF (at 2.61 I think), 2.61, 2.61, 3.44


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2009)

cubekid said:


> hmm... maybe there should be a "most inconsistent official average" thread... cause at the last competition i had:
> 
> 22.22 18.81 35.41 22.36 22.86
> 
> A spread of like... 15-16seconds :/



Well, that's nothing compared to my pyraminx at danish open! xD (I'd had the puzzle for about 1-2 weeks and the day before I was involved in a car accident causing me whiplash...(I was only injured in 1½ month ^^ pretty lucky, lol!))

5.80 15.93 13.34 10.53 40.78
well.. the last solve was over 700% slower than my first solve xD
EDIT: btw, I would have been danish champion if I was sub15 on my last solve! xD


----------



## clement (Jun 22, 2009)

Frank Chang during Caltech Spring 2005, final : 23.34, 23.33, 23.11, 23.02, 23.37. SD = 0.14
then came Michael Gottlieb : 15.09, 15.18, 14.84, 15.30, 15.05. SD = 0.15


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

Odder said:


> 5.80 15.93 13.34 10.53 40.78
> well.. the last solve was over 700% slower than my first solve xD


That's nothing. Guess what/who this was:
*9:59.63* 1.79 1.64 2.64 *1.61*


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 22, 2009)

Or this:

2.00 *DNF* 2.97 *1.03* 1:59.83


----------



## mazei (Jun 22, 2009)

I could only guess....

Spoiler
Magic? Since the string came off so he/she didn't want a DNF.


----------



## jsh33 (Jun 22, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 5.80 15.93 13.34 10.53 40.78
> ...



Spoiler​

Adam Zamora: magic. He had to judge another event mid solve, and still came in second :O
worldcubeassociation.org/results/competition.php?competitionId=VirginiaOpen2007&allResults=1#magic


*Edit* ,Did not see the post above me


----------



## mazei (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, I got it wrong. But part of it correct.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 5.80 15.93 13.34 10.53 40.78
> ...



ADAM ZAMORA.

o crap, i completely missed a page of posts <_<


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> 2.00 *DNF* 2.97 *1.03* 1:59.83


Well if you consider DNFs, why not pick the obvious worst one?
0.83 DNF 0.88 DNF 0.83

I simply looked up the single WR and no surprise it was accompanied by a DNF. I didn't expect the average being *that* up-and-down, though.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 22, 2009)

Adam Zamora


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 22, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Well if you consider DNFs, why not pick the obvious worst one?
> 0.83 DNF 0.88 DNF 0.83
> 
> I simply looked up the single WR and no surprise it was accompanied with a DNF. I didn't expect the average being *that* up-and-down, though.



Patrick Jameson


----------



## Logan (Jun 22, 2009)

wow my solves usually differ by at least 3 seconds.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 22, 2009)

My average in the finals of UPenn was: 15.05, (15.40), (14.90), 14.94, 15.05


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

Derrick had something like a few hour long solve once, I think.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 5.80 15.93 13.34 10.53 40.78
> ...



Or this:

26 years, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS

He could be working on the second solve though...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2009)

These were the times from Horzions Open.

21.13 20.28 21.02 21.68 21.81


I know not as consistent, but a lot more consistent than *I* usually am.

And to add on, that last solve was a 19.81, but I got a +2 >_<


----------

